# Pasture Boarding. What do I charge?



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Does she feed and water or do you? Who provides the feed? Sounds like maybe she does. Any blanketing services?


----------



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

She feeds, hay, and waters her horse. There is a 100 gal tank for water. If she wants her horse blanketed that is her responsibility. I basically do nothing just provide her with 5 acres and access to the barn and arena.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Around here that's about $50 a month. 
You could check and see if you could find something similar. I found a place in Prospect, KY with selfcare pasture board for $180 a month but that included run in sheds and an indoor. 

Maybe $100?


----------



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

I had $50 in my mind. That what I'm going to tell her. Thanks for your help.


----------

